# forfaiture



## Anaiss

Bonjour ,

"_On n’a pas su reconnaître qu’il se termine sur la mise au tombeau d’un ultime espoir, d’un espoir désespéré qui vient  d’être assassiné de la main même du meilleur des Allemands possibles, puisque  ce meilleur des Allemands possibles, loin de céder à la révolte, trouve le  chemin de son devoir dans la soumission à ses maîtres, dans la mort pour ses  maîtres, dont il a pourtant mesuré la *forfaiture*_"

Comment puis-je interpréter/traduire ce terme dans ce contexte?
_1- interessi personali - conflitto di interessi
2- concussione
3- malversazione
4- corruzione


_Merci de votre aide_ 
_


----------



## Nadieuse

Tentativo un po' insicuro, poiché non sento "mio" il termine a sufficienza per fornire la giusta traduzione, ma poiché mi sembra di capire che possa significare a seconda dei casi infedeltà, mancanza di lealtà, tradimento, abuso di potere e quant'altro, io proporrei in questo contesto di tradurre ad esempio «...di cui ha tuttavia conosciuto *la bassezza*», perché questo termine racchiude in sé tutta una possibile varietà di comportamenti meschini che offendono la rettitudine e lo trovo dunque adatto a tradurre _*forfaiture*_ che qui si presta a plurime interpretazioni.

Spero di averci azzeccato ;>, sono curiosa di sentire altri pareri!
Nadieuse


----------



## Anaiss

Grazie per il contributo Nadieuse! 
Sembra un termine piuttosto specifico ma in realtà può avere connotazioni più generiche, a quanto ho capito. Per questo mi rimane qualche dubbio sulla resa..:S
Forse anche *slealtà*, e volendo rimanere collegati all'ambito giuridico esiste la "concorrenza sleale".


----------



## matoupaschat

Alla voce "Forfait" (dalla quale deriva forfaiture) il CNRTL dà :
FORFAIT : Faute grave, sortant de l'ordinaire, commise de façon audacieuse, et paraissant plus monstrueuse du fait de la qualité de son auteur. _Commettre un forfait; horrible forfait._ _Une insurrection terminée par des forfaits tels que le massacre des otages_ (Bourget, _Actes suivent,_ 1926, p. 61) : 
Dans un temps différent de celui-ci, le *forfait* de Louvel eût assuré le sceptre à Henri V; mais le crime n'est plus un droit que pour l'homme qui le commet.
Chateaubr., _Mém.,_ t. 3, 1848, p. 83.​Il significato sarà : misfatto, sceleratezza, delitto, colpa, reato, crimine, fattaccio, malfatto, iniquità, nefandezza (tratto dal Pittano) 
Lo si può anche sentire nel senso di "impostura" o "tradimento" .
Un caro saluto .
​


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Il significato sarà : misfatto, *sceleratezza*, delitto, colpa, reato, crimine, fattaccio, malfatto (davvero esiste? l'ho sempre inteso come aggettivo "fatto male"! Grazie, non si finisce mai di imparare nemmeno nella propria lingua), iniquità, *nefandezza* (tratto dal Pittano)
> Lo si può anche sentire nel senso di "impostura" o "tradimento" .
> Un caro saluto .


Grazie mille per le interessanti proposte.


----------



## Nadieuse

Per completare le informazioni, parliamo allora di «malfatto» in italiano.

Nelle mie risorse gratuite della rete non se ne fa mai menzione, ma nel mio Zingarelli-Zanichelli del 1986...:

A. agg. (e a noi non interessa)
B. s.m.
1. *azione degna di biasimo*: riparare il -.
2. spec. al pl. Sorta di gnocchi con spinaci e prezzemolo ecc....

Nella mia testa c'era «riparare _a_l malfatto», ma ad ogni modo confermo l'esistenza del significato!

ciao,
Nadieuse


----------



## matoupaschat

E nel mio Sabatini-Coletti del 1997 :
*Malfatto :*
# agg.
# s.m.*1*. non com. Azione riprovevole, cattiva *2*. Gastr. .....


----------



## Anaiss

Grazie per questa informazione!


----------

